# tcr 3 composite same as the rest of the non-advance series tcr compsite frames?



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

hey guys,

is the tcr 3 composite frame and fork the same as the rest of the non-advance series tcr compsite frames and forks?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

We don't actually get the TCR 3 here in Australia. We get the TCR Advanced, TCR Comp 0,1,2 and Euro. All the non advanced composite frames are the same across the board so yeah, I assume the TCR 3 frameset would be the same as say the TCR 0. The only difference is the paint job.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

TZL said:


> hey guys,
> 
> is the tcr 3 composite frame and fork the same as the rest of the non-advance series tcr compsite frames and forks?


Yes the tcr comp 3, 2, 1, 0 is the same frame just the components are different. I believe the weight is 2.09 pounds depending on the frame size.


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*mostly yes*

Frame is identical construction; fork on the 2 & 3 has an alloy steerer, compared to carbon steerer on top models. www.giantbicycles.com/us 



TZL said:


> hey guys,
> 
> is the tcr 3 composite frame and fork the same as the rest of the non-advance series tcr compsite frames and forks?


----------

